# Man Defends Self After First Date Turns Into Home Invasion



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/cam-e/2020/03/25/man-defends-self-first-date-home-invasion/


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

How stupid to invite some one you never met to your home? There is a lot of people I have met I would never invite to my home much less some one I have never met.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mama says stupid is as stupid does....


----------

